# Hermann's tortoise refusing to eat on her own and sleeping all day



## Tory's Maid (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi! I have an 8 month old Hermanns tortoise, and for the 3 months that we have had her, she has been waking up when her UV light turns on in the morning, and then heading down to eat. However, during the past week or so, she hasn't been waking up and is refusing to eat anything unless I put her in front of the food then she will eat a little. I feed her raddachio, hibiscus flower petals, romaine lettuce. My tortoise's eyes and nose are clear, her basking temperatures are at 30-32 degrees, she has coconut fibre substrate and I've been soaking her every day as I was worried she might be dehydrated. Also, I didn't want to hibernate her because I just got her a few months ago, and I have read that beginner tortoise owners should wait a year or two. Is the reason for her lack of appetite due to the colder weather? I live in Canada, Alberta, so our winters are quite cold. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2017)

are you 100% sure of your temperature is? How are you measuring them? It sounds like she wants to hibernate which usually is temperature related or light cycle related, how long are lights on for?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2017)

I just did the temperature conversion from Celsius to Fahrenheit 30 degrees Celsius is 86 degrees Fahrenheit that's too cold, you need a much higher basking temperature. What is your overall enclosure temperatur?


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a two tiered turtle box about 4 feet by 2and1/2 feet. She hangs out on the top a lot where the MVB is located. I actually should have just posted in Fahrenheit because I was off... It's usually around 90 to 100 degrees based on room temperature.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a regular basking bulb on the lower level and it can get upwards to 100 degrees as well. But a large cooler section on the bottom level is also available.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh, I'm measuring temps with an exoterra dial thermometer. And the light is timed for about 10 hours per day.


----------



## domagoj (Jan 7, 2017)

Tory's Maid said:


> Oh, I'm measuring temps with an exoterra dial thermometer. And the light is timed for about 10 hours per day.


Maybe that's your problem. Lights should be on 12-14 hours a day to trick your tort that the summer is still here. Also it's diet could use some more variety.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 7, 2017)

Perfect! I'll adjust the time to 12 to 14 hours. I'm hoping it will be this easy! 
I've also been providing spring mix for the little guy. What else would you suggest up here in the North? I tried growing some weeds prior to our winter but they didn't last very long especially after forgetting to water them...


----------



## domagoj (Jan 7, 2017)

Tory's Maid said:


> Perfect! I'll adjust the time to 12 to 14 hours. I'm hoping it will be this easy!
> I've also been providing spring mix for the little guy. What else would you suggest up here in the North? I tried growing some weeds prior to our winter but they didn't last very long especially after forgetting to water them...


Check this website out: http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?mode=az&l=all
Just scroll through the pictures when you get some free time. Maybe you could get your hands on some mazuri (not the LS tipe). It would fill in any nutrient requirements until you could find some weeds in the spring


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jan 8, 2017)

In addition to everyone's advice, I would suggest getting a digital thermometer. The dial ones can be very off. I had 2 dial thermometers when I started, I was advised they were not accurate. I bought 2 different digital thermometers and my temps were SUPER high  

Also, since it is winter, many tortoises slow down, even if they have good temps. Mine still has his regular 95-100F basking and about 73-75F in the cold side and he's just been sleeping. He only eats when i pull him out & put him under the light.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's advice! I think the digital thermometer is a great idea I'll give that a shot her basking temp under MVB is 95 to 100 just like yours. And I'm relieved to hear that her current winter activity is some what normal. Including today I had to put her in front of her food and "force" her to eat.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jan 8, 2017)

Great  and yup, sometime I put Max in front of his food a couple times before he eats. He's still a bit shy though, wont eat much if im watching him. Probably thinks its awkward, lol.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 8, 2017)

LOL, I put her in front of her food today and she was a bit reluctant. So I hand fed her and she took some. Misted the enclosure to raise humidity and soaked her as well. She walked around a bit more than previous days, I'm hoping things are improving! Thanks for everybody's help!


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 9, 2017)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Great  and yup, sometime I put Max in front of his food a couple times before he eats. He's still a bit shy though, wont eat much if im watching him. Probably thinks its awkward, lol.


It looks like Tori is eating a bit better but still sleeping a lot despite the daily soaks, misting, warmer temperature and longer light (just over 12 hours ). should I keep waking her up and putting her under the MVB? Or just let her sleep? She only seems to stay awake for about an hour after I wake her up to eat and dial.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2017)

If you don't want her to hibernate, then you have to keep disturbing her.


----------



## Tory's Maid (Jan 9, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> If you don't want her to hibernate, then you have to keep disturbing her.


OK. Thanks for the info. Tortoises seemed so laid back, how will I know if I'm stressing her out from constantly disturbing her?


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 10, 2017)

Tory's Maid said:


> OK. Thanks for the info. Tortoises seemed so laid back, how will I know if I'm stressing her out from constantly disturbing her?


It's something I have been thinking about and would to know from the experts here too - why should you try to prevent your tortoise from hibernating if that is what is happening? (I live in Jamaica and know nothing about winter and/or hibernation except for what I have seen and read on Nat Geo, etc. and this captive tortoise quesiton is not covered).


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 11, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> It's something I have been thinking about and would to know from the experts here too - why should you try to prevent your tortoise from hibernating if that is what is happening? (I live in Jamaica and know nothing about winter and/or hibernation except for what I have seen and read on Nat Geo, etc. and this captive tortoise quesiton is not covered).


Tammy, what are you trying to do here? Please let sleeping bears lie.


----------

